# Insight for potential remote coder



## beachbabi (Jul 24, 2011)

I am cuurently a CPC and business manager for a large Diagnostic/Nuclear Medicine company. I have been a CPC for seven years and have ten years experience in coding. Recently I was contacting about potentially doing remote coding part time from home. The company tells me I will be an independent contractor for myself and will need to obtain a business license. 

I'm looking for some insight and information from someone who has experience with this already. After reading a bit online I have learned some of these "remote coders" jobs are skeptical and sound to good to be true. 

If anyone has any experience or information to share, I would greatly appreciate the information. I live in Alabama by the way.

Thanks


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been working form home as an IC for many years.

I posted some informaiton here about it http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html

I've worked for several companies but have never need a business license.

If you have any questions you can use the contact link at the bottom of the website (link above) to reach me.


----------



## cordelia (Jul 25, 2011)

I sent you a private message.


----------



## KELLI (Jul 25, 2011)

Same thing happened to me I got a call back on friday and they said I would need one too.. Does that mean I should not go through with it?? They are suppose to be calling me again with more details. 


Thank you


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jul 27, 2011)

Each state (and sometimes each county) that you reside in determines if you need a business license.

Some states like Alaska and Washington require everyone who conducts business to have alicense. Other states only require one if you have public interaction (people coming into your home) or your business have an enviromental effect (like pollution).

I suggest contacting your chamber of commerce and get a contact number for the individual in charge of licensing to see if you need one.

Usually an applicaiton and fee is all that is required if you do.

I've worked for multiple companies from home for several years and have never been asked to obtain one, so not every company will ask.

Don't turn down a good position if they are asking you to obtain one either. It's a simple process and sound scarrier than  it is.

Good luck to you all!


----------

